# Protector wanted/needed Any Advice?



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

I posted last week about loosing both of my goats to a dog or coyote. Their breeder has offered to replace them with 2 wethers but while I want them desperatly (I can't stand the sight of the empty pen  ) I won't get them until I have a more secure pen. I want to build a 50'x50' pen. Is there any protector that would be happy in a pen this small? The breeder that I got my goats from thinks (and I tend to agree) that it would be too small for a LGD?What about a mini donkey or a Llama? Any thoughts?

Sigh... I so wish I could afford to fence my whole 10 acre property.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

Coyotes would kill a mini donkey. A friend raises them and even with a herd of 17 dogs and coyotes have knocked him down to 12.  
A standard size jenny or gelding that has been raised with goats would work. Llamas are supposed to work well also. Plus you can trim their hooves yourself. Be sure it is not an intact male. You will have to trim/shear them. You can sometimes find someone with sheep that will shear for you. Good luck. Check with other goat folks in your area and see what they use. I have a gp right now but am thinking of adding an outside helper when we move.

Gina


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

mrs. lam said:


> Llamas are supposed to work well also. Plus you can trim their hooves yourself. Be sure it is not an intact male. You will have to trim/shear them. Y
> Gina


I have 2 intact males that protect my goats and I pack with them. If they are raised right they make perfect guard animals. The conception of males being hard to handle is a misconception.


----------



## LuvmyGoaties (Mar 9, 2010)

Would a 50'x50' pen be sufficient for a llama and 2 mini LaMancha goats?

Jen


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

50x50 would not work for long term keeping llamas. 2 llamas need 1/2 acre, If you are planning on expanding and would only have them there for a few months it would be ok but they will get restless in a confined space. Do your research on llamas as they are not for everyone ..they need training and I stress the word "need" they have a mind of their own and have some traits that some people can not except. I pack mine so they get a lot of human attention and get to meet other people on the trail.


----------



## mrs. lam (Apr 20, 2010)

My friends intact llama was very friendly but he would try to breed the does and smothered 2 before she re homed him and got a dog. Do your males every try to breed the goats? I found a lovely dark red at a craft fair and he was so funny. He posed for everyone to take pictures. He was such a ham. :greengrin: 

Gina


----------



## Mully (Jun 23, 2009)

I have never had that problem! They may playfully run the goats but nothing aggressive and have never tried mounting them. If I were to bring a female llama on to the farm that would cause quite a stir. Like goats my llamas are a big source of entertainment. This year i will try packing 2 llamas and 2 goats ...just an overnight first. ..."Happy Trails to you"


----------



## TinyHoovesRanch (Jan 16, 2010)

I had 2 intact alpacas with my herd, they really protected all my goats and loved them to death, one tried to mate with a goat LOL but it was only once and the other boy made sure he never did it again


----------

